# Campereve motorhomes.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Has anybody seen one of these and can give an opinion on them.

I see they are French and Highbridge are the UK dealer,

Whats the quality like? They do look good from the brochure, but then don't they all.

They look like fully winterised vans with excellent insulation.

I think you can have diesel heating but not sure.

I like the look of them from the website and the little nice touches such as sliding door flyscreen.

Any thoughts?

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Agree they do look quite well finished off.

cabby


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Agree, they look pretty good. I think they're part of the Rapido group?? I passed Highbridge in October en route to NEC and they had just one on site then - and that was locked up! At the time, I was more concerned with getting a flat tyre sorted (leaky valve) than extensive viewing and so cannot offer a conclusive opinion - sorry - but, peeping through windows, they looked good enough to warrant further inspection.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

No Mercedes, No Ford, One Renault. Other than than, Fiat or Nothing.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

teemyob said:


> No Mercedes, No Ford, One Renault. Other than than, Fiat or Nothing.
> 
> TM


Agree there TM

Sometimes in life you don't always get what you want, PVC Mercedes, rear U lounge 5.91 fully winterised, from a proper professional converter, sounds easy doesn't it, but without paying a fortune for a German one it isn't. As we both know.

Sounds like the Campereve are worth investigating as Cabby n Pard say, may have to resign ourselves to a Fiat.

Paul.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I too would favour a Merc, but the GB choice is very limited.

I quite like the look of the new Westfalias on the Fiat, the Amundsen and Columbus models - one of which I saw at the NEC. However, it's not much easier getting to see one of those at sole GB dealer Lowdhams (none in stock and only a passing mention on their website) than it is to see the Campereve range at sole GB dealer Highbridge (1 in stock, 2 due since October). I guess they might both have more come Spring.

It seems marketing skills of autotrail et al, cheaper vans, exchange rates, and the mainly conservative buyers of this country see off the less commonplace good quality European makes like Karmann (Geoff Cox), La Strada (Elite), etc. So I wonder how long we can give Westfalia or Campereve in GB.

Isn't it intriguing too why so many German manufacturers seem happy to build conversions on the Fiat and German buyers to buy them. Perhaps their perceptions of the build-superiority of Mercedes, VW, etc are not the same as ours? Or could it be that they just have more supportive and better equipped Fiat dealerships???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > No Mercedes, No Ford, One Renault. Other than than, Fiat or Nothing.
> ...


Which model are you looking at Paul?. I cant see a 5.91m with rear u lounge.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

teemyob said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


There isn't one but a second choice maybe the Magellan 642 5.99 metres with fixed rear bed. Would love to visit the factory and see the insulation/build etc.

I know, want a Merc 5.91 rear u lounge and end up investigating a Fial 5.99 fixed rear bed.

Also like the La Strada Avanti E with rear u lounge.

Let me know what you think TM if if any of these are at the Stuttgart show and you do end up going.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If I was in the market for that type of van I would arrange to go to the factory and look at them, Also ask if they use any other base vehicle while there. :wink: 

cabby


----------

